# elastomeric patching compounds



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Is anyone else using Elastomeric Patching Compounds on interior repaints?

I am increasingly becoming intolerant of mixing hot mud on site, the dust, the sanding, the dust, the repeating for second/third pass. And the areas I am patching are usually damaged from water. The interior/exterior EPCs should handle future moisture better in baths, kitchens, basements, exterior walls, windows.

EPCs seem very versatile. They are available in brush grade, gun grade, knife grade. Smooth or textured. What was once a product designed primarily for exterior stucco repairs is now specced for wood, wallboard, and most all types of masonry.

I read on PT people often wipe some caulk in place of putty for nail holes/gauges even though caulk is meant for seams. Well EPCs have all the properties of caulk but meant for non seam repairs.

In what situations do you guys/gals use EPCs?

(I will list some of the actual products I am talking about in my next post.)


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Tower Sealants offers the full assortment. (Did they take over from Moorlastic? Moorlastic caulks, elastomerics are gone, right?)

Dap offers two Elastopatches.

Reddevil offers EPC.

SW has been pushing Powerhouse in tintable 1s and 5s.

Hope other members will add to this list.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know how you would consider these for interior? They are not sandable, so what good would they be. If you don't like hot mud, try MH Ready patch. My go to product for filling drywall holes that are too big for standard non-shrink patch.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Agreed. Can't sand EPC.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I don't know how you would consider these for interior? They are not sandable, so what good would they be. If you don't like hot mud, try MH Ready patch. My go to product for filling drywall holes that are too big for standard non-shrink patch.


A whole lot of us are already using these types of products on interiors, only the EPCs that are most common are packaged as "primers" and "caulks."

For instance, apply Peel Stop Triple Thick at 30 mils wet and then feather out a brush grade EPC. The difference is a slight matter of degree, not kind.

And then look closely at that "next gen" tube of caulk you just applied. It increasingly turns out to be an elastomeric sealant sold in cartridge form.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I don't know how you would consider these for interior? They are not sandable, so what good would they be. If you don't like hot mud, try MH Ready patch. My go to product for filling drywall holes that are too big for standard non-shrink patch.


I use EZ Sand 20 all the time for my first application on deep fills. But once it dries, a second pass of something goes on over it right? And I am usually repairing an area where recurring cracks and/or high moisture are problems.

EPCs by nature excel in these two areas.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Damon T said:


> Agreed. Can't sand EPC.


Yeah, but you apply caulk all the time. And you can't sand that. But you have found a way, by practicing, to smooth a caulk line out flush, and wipe off excess.

So too EPCs. They can be troweled, knifed, rolled, brushed, sponged and fingered smooth.

Plus, we are constantly challenged after making a repair and sanding it dead flat, to somehow now go back and add texture to make the repair blend in!

How do you replicate 9 layers of heavy stippled paint on top of that pristine patch? EPCs can build that right up.


----------



## readytoofire (Mar 13, 2015)

Elastomeric is best for old wood.You can pretty much restore the lumber.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

readytoofire said:


> Elastomeric is best for old wood.You can pretty much restore the lumber.


Yeah, I have used it on things like old window sills/trim. Find it much easier to work with/it's qualities more forgiving than say, two part epoxy patch.

I also like that it is compatible with glass, metal, brick, concrete, plaster, gypsum board, stucco etc.

Any particular product you like over another?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Hey @daArch,

I learned a lot in this recent thread of yours:

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/rotted-wood-repair-43002/

You asked in OP: "What brand of rot repair have you all found the best (easiest/quickest/longest lasting)" and people gave you a list of specialty hardeners and fillers. All of the fillers were basically rigid exterior spackles which people ended up agreeing would all fail due to expansion/contraction.

If instead you asked something along the lines of: "What is the best exterior repair patch for wood that will have the best chance of surviving freeze/thaw cycles?" Do you think anyone would have suggested a product like this?

DAP® Elastopatch® Smooth Flexible Patching Compound

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=139&SubcatID=23


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Hey @daArch,
> 
> I learned a lot in this recent thread of yours:
> 
> ...


Perhaps they would have. And perhaps you shoulda been around to offer the suggestion 

But I tell ya, I've jus about given up attempting to word a question here on PT to get the best and most suitable answer. It's a crap shoot here, and I don't mean dice, I mean it's like shooting CRAP. And if you've ever done that, you know how unpredictable and messy it can get :thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Speaking of crap. There is a epc drywall mudd that's doesn't require tape. I heard one guy did 5 trac homes before he figured out it wouldn't last. lol


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Boco said:


> Speaking of crap. *There is a epc drywall mudd that's doesn't require tape.* I heard one guy did 5 trac homes before he figured out it wouldn't last. lol


What's it called? Have they taken it off the market yet?

I should have thought it obvious why the stuff is used to patch old construction and not tape new.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Vario. I believe it was meant to be applied with an airless.


----------

